# [HOWTO-KERNEL] - Libata zamiast ATA

## arsen

HOW-TO jest w połowie nieaktualne ("Instalacja kernela"). Standardowo w kernelu są dostępne sterowniki libata dla dyskow ATA. 

Zastąpienie przestarzałych sterowników ATA nowoczesnym libata.

WSTĘP

Jak część osób się orientuje libata powstała na potrzeby dysków SATA, prawie każdy co ma dysk na interfejsie SATA korzysta z libata.

Liderem oraz głównym programistą jest Jeff Garzik, stworzył on bardzo nowoczesny i wydajny sterownik. Jednak libata ma w przyszłości w ogóle wyprzeć sterownik PATA, a nowoczesna libata ma wspierać zarówno dyski SATA jak i PATA. 

Alan Cox już udostępnia patche dzięki którym z kernela można już usunąć obsługę ATA przestawiając się na libata. W dalszej części zapraszam do właściwego HOWTO.

1. Instalacja kernela.

Dla ułatwienia napisałem ebuild, sciagamy go i umieszczamy w swoim PORTDIR_OVERLAY, jak nie wiesz jak to zrobić to przeczytaj to howto, następnie instalujemy kernel:

```

# emerge libata-sources

```

2. Konfiguracja kernela.

teraz zabieramy się za konfigurację

```

# make menuconfig

```

Wykonujemy typową dla siebie i swojego sprzętu konfigurację, następnie usuwamy suport dla PATA w ogóle

```

Device Drivers  --->

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

```

następnie zastąpmy te sterowniki nowymi libata, dla przykładu pokaże jak wygląda to dla kontrolorów opartych o chipset intela.

```

Device Drivers  --->

SCSI device support  --->

<*> SCSI device support

<*>   SCSI disk support

<*>   SCSI CDROM support

<*>   SCSI generic support

SCSI low-level drivers  --->

<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support

<*>   Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support

<*> Generic PATA support

<*> Intel PATA MPIIX support

```

Tak, uprzedze was, dyski ATA teraz nie będą widoczne jako /dev/hdX a jako /dev/sdX, zupełnie jakbyście mieli dysk SCSI lub SATA. 

Nie będę pisał jak teraz skompilować kernel itd. myśle że ten kto porywa się na podmiane sterowników ATA na libata doskonale wie jak się to robi.

3. Korekta plików konfiguracyjnych.

Jak wspomniałem zmieni się nazewnictwo urządzeń z hdX na sdX, musimy poprawić /etc/fstab oraz /boot/grub/grub.conf, teraz możemy spokojnie zrebootować maszyne.

4. Podsumowanie.

Dla ciekawych co daje cała ta migracja z ATA na libata, oprócz bardzo nowoczesnego sterownika zyskujemy też wiekszą wydajność w liniowych transferach, są sygnały że ludzie mają poprawę np. z 20MB/s (PATA) na 30MB/s (LIBATA) (nie testujcie hdparmem, on się do benchmarków nie nadaje), nie u każdego jednak jest znacząca poprawa, ale wydajność w operacjach liniowych to nie wszystko, dyski ogólnie lepiej się zachowują, sterownik jak wspomniałem nowoczesny, lepiej wykorzystuje możliwości naszego systemu, mniej go obciążając. Testuje ogólnie kilka dni, zero problemów.

----------

## Yatmai

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Instalacja kernela.
> 
> Dla ułatwienia napisałem ebuild, sciagamy go i umieszczamy w swoim PORTDIR_OVERLAY, jak nie wiesz jak to zrobić to przeczytaj to howto, następnie instalujemy kernel:
> ...

 

Użyłeś gentoo-sources czy jakiegoś innego jajka na podstawę ?  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

na podstawę vanilla.

----------

## manwe_

Hm, ~x86. Jest sens testować na amd64?

----------

## arsen

oczywiście jest, a pominąłem ten keywords? jak tak to zmień w ebuildzie.

--EDIT

ale dałem tam jeszcze -*

----------

## Poe

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *arsen wrote:*   
> 
> 1. Instalacja kernela.
> 
> Dla ułatwienia napisałem ebuild, sciagamy go i umieszczamy w swoim PORTDIR_OVERLAY, jak nie wiesz jak to zrobić to przeczytaj to howto, następnie instalujemy kernel:
> ...

 

nie, to jest czyste jajko z tylko tym patchem

--

edit, ups, mialem dlugo otwarte na tym temacie, nie odswiezylem i nie widzialmem powyzszych postów  :Smile: 

----------

## msch

zaaplikowalem wlasnie tego patcha na gentoo-sources-2.6.16-gentoo-r7 - działa w miare sprawnie. przy aplikowaniu byly tylko 2 rejecty, recznie trzeba bylo dopisac w sumie 3 linijki i bez problemu kernel się skompilował.

aha, jakim benchmarkiem sprawdzic sobie teraz wydajnosc dysku?  :Razz: 

----------

## arsen

Np. 

```

app-benchmarks/bonnie++

```

----------

## Raku

no a mi nie chce działać

Łatkę dorzuciłem do ck-sources-2.6.16-r9 - bez żadnych odrzutów.

Kompilacja bez problemów. W czasie bootowania pisze jednak, że nie może podmontować mojego /dev/sda5 (partycja root) i kończy się wszystko kernel panikiem.

Może to przez to, że mam dyski na kontrolerze PCI (CMD-649)? Choć w czasie bootowania widać, że dysk jest wykrywany, jego partycje też. Może jutro wrzucę zdjęcie ekranu po zatrzymaniu systemu - zobaczycie komunikaty na jakich się zatrzymuje ładowanie systemu.

----------

## msch

moze w grubie masz zle root= podane?

----------

## manwe_

No i poszło na amd64. Nałożyłem ten http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~alan/IDE/patch-2.6.16-rc6-ide1.gz patch na gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r7 [z małą ręczną poprawką] i póki co działa. Testy bonnie++ pokazały niewieli przyrost [ale nie wiem czy do końca dobrze to czytam, po prostu czasy trochę mniejsze]. Po 20 min pracy nie można powiedzieć, że są stabilne, ale jakby były jakieś problemy, na pewno będę pisał  :Smile: 

Mój chipset to SIS5513, wkompilowałem obsługę generic i SIS [experimental]. Jak sprawdzić którego używa?

----------

## msch

a ja wlasnie zauwazylem roznice i mi dziala stabilnie, z tym ze ja na x86. a gentoo mam na starym dysku UDMA/33  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

```
zeratul src # zeratul linux-2.6.16-r6 # patch -p1 < patch-2.6.16-rc6-ide1

patching file arch/i386/pci/fixup.c

patching file drivers/cdrom/cdrom.c

patching file drivers/pci/probe.c

patching file drivers/scsi/ata_generic.c

patching file drivers/scsi/ata_piix.c

patching file drivers/scsi/Kconfig

patching file drivers/scsi/libata-core.c

Hunk #2 FAILED at 79.

Hunk #29 succeeded at 4655 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #30 succeeded at 4675 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #31 succeeded at 4689 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #32 succeeded at 4713 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #33 succeeded at 4767 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #34 succeeded at 4942 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #35 succeeded at 4957 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #36 succeeded at 4973 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #37 succeeded at 4992 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #38 succeeded at 5018 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #39 succeeded at 5265 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #40 succeeded at 5369 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #41 succeeded at 5390 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #42 succeeded at 5403 (offset 1 line).

1 out of 42 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/scsi/libata-core.c.rej

patching file drivers/scsi/libata-scsi.c

patching file drivers/scsi/Makefile

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_ali.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_amd.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_artop.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_atiixp.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_cmd64x.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_cs5520.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_cs5530.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_cs5535.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_cypress.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_efar.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_hpt34x.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_hpt366.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_hpt37x.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_hpt3x2n.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_isapnp.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_it8172.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_it821x.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_legacy.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_mpiix.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_netcell.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_ns87410.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_oldpiix.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_opti.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_pcmcia.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_pdc2027x.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_pdc202xx_old.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_qdi.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_radisys.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_rz1000.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_sc1200.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_serverworks.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_sil680.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_sis.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_sl82c105.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_triflex.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pata_via.c

patching file drivers/scsi/pdc_adma.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_mv.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_nv.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_promise.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 131 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 154 (offset 1 line).

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_qstor.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_sil24.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_sil.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_sis.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_svw.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_sx4.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_uli.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_via.c

patching file drivers/scsi/sata_vsc.c

patching file include/linux/ata.h

patching file include/linux/libata.h

Hunk #5 FAILED at 241.

Hunk #6 succeeded at 257 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 379 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #8 succeeded at 390 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 457 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #10 succeeded at 506 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 522 (offset 1 line).

1 out of 11 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file include/linux/libata.h.rej

zeratul linux-2.6.16-r6 # zeratul scsi # zeratul linux #     
```

Gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r6 (zmieniłem jedynie nazwę katalogu, by zachować czystą kopię) i teraz nie wiem, czy można olać te odrzuty, czy co z tym zrobić, bo moje się, żeby mi twardziela nie uszkodziło :]

libata.h.rej

```
***************

*** 237,244 ****

     unsigned long      irq;

     unsigned int      irq_flags;

     unsigned long      host_flags;

     void __iomem      *mmio_base;

     void         *private_data;

  };

  

  struct ata_host_set {

--- 241,250 ----

     unsigned long      irq;

     unsigned int      irq_flags;

     unsigned long      host_flags;

+    unsigned long      host_set_flags;

     void __iomem      *mmio_base;

     void         *private_data;

+    struct ata_host_set   *host_set;   /* Return not input value */

  };

  

  struct ata_host_set {

```

libata.core.c.rej

```
***************

*** 78,84 ****

  static unsigned int ata_unique_id = 1;

  static struct workqueue_struct *ata_wq;

  

- int atapi_enabled = 0;

  module_param(atapi_enabled, int, 0444);

  MODULE_PARM_DESC(atapi_enabled, "Enable discovery of ATAPI devices (0=off, 1=on)");

  

--- 79,85 ----

  static unsigned int ata_unique_id = 1;

  static struct workqueue_struct *ata_wq;

  

+ int atapi_enabled = 1;

  module_param(atapi_enabled, int, 0444);

  MODULE_PARM_DESC(atapi_enabled, "Enable discovery of ATAPI devices (0=off, 1=on)");

  

```

----------

## Raku

 *msch wrote:*   

> moze w grubie masz zle root= podane?

 

/dev/sda5 (zmieniłem wpisy w grubie i fstabie)

----------

## arsen

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *msch wrote:*   moze w grubie masz zle root= podane? 
> 
> /dev/sda5 (zmieniłem wpisy w grubie i fstabie)

 

Może brakuje ci jakiegoś sterownika?

----------

## msch

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> libata.h.rej
> 
> ```
> ...

 

znak + na poczatku linii oznacza, ze musisz ja dopisac recznie bo z automata sie nie udalo  :Wink:  te cyfry x,y to x oznacza numer wiersza (gdzies w tej okolicy to ma byc)

----------

## manwe_

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> libata.h.rej
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Miałem to samo (dla jajca -r7), w pierwszym (libata.h) dopisałem ręcznie obydwie zmienne (w strukturze była jeszcze jakaś tablica dlatego sobie nie poradził), a w libata.core.c atapi_enabled było = 1, więc nic nie zmieniałem. I działa...

----------

## Zwierzak

Jeszcze nie testowałem, ale przerobiłem ebuild no-sources do obsługi tego. Niech ktoś przetestuje i zoabaczy czy się nie wyrzuca.

no-sources-2.6.17_rc3-r2.ebuild

A do testowania najlepsze jest:

```
# hdparm -tT /dev/${dysk}
```

----------

## arsen

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Jeszcze nie testowałem, ale przerobiłem ebuild no-sources do obsługi tego. Niech ktoś przetestuje i zoabaczy czy się nie wyrzuca.
> 
> no-sources-2.6.17_rc3-r2.ebuild
> 
> A do testowania najlepsze jest:
> ...

 

Jesteś w ogromnym błędzie, hdparm nie nadaje sił w ogóle jako benchmark, bardzo zły nawyk użytkowników.

----------

## Zwierzak

No dobra to powiedz jak się korzysta z tego bonnie++?

----------

## arsen

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> No dobra to powiedz jak się korzysta z tego bonnie++?

 

polecam manuala, ale dła ułatwienia przykład:

```

# bonnie++ -s 4096 -r 512 -u root

```

----------

## Raku

 *arsen wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*    *msch wrote:*   moze w grubie masz zle root= podane? 
> 
> /dev/sda5 (zmieniłem wpisy w grubie i fstabie) 
> 
> Może brakuje ci jakiegoś sterownika?

 

nie wkompilowałem jedynie 

```
< >   SCSI CDROM support
```

Po za tym mam zaznaczone

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

SCSI device support  ---> 

<*> SCSI device support 

<*>   SCSI disk support 

< >   SCSI CDROM support 

<*>   SCSI generic support 

SCSI low-level drivers  ---> 

<*> Serial ATA (SATA) support 

<*> Generic PATA support
```

+ kontroler PATA VIA (mam do niego CDROMy podłączone i jeden dysk) oraz CMD49x (dwa dyski, w tym systemowy).  Za pierwszym razem nie zaznaczyłem też Generic PATA support, ale zaznaczenie nie pomogło ani trochę.

Jak wrócę do domu, zrobię zrzut ekranu z bootowania i podam dokładny konfig (teraz piszę z pamięci). Sprawdzę go też dokładnie, bo może rzeczywiście cos przeoczyłem

----------

## Yatmai

W sumie chciałbym się zapytać tak na przyszłość... Jeśli użyję libata, mając w systemie dysk Sata i Pata, to jak będą nazywane ?

- SDA - SDD dla pierwszego i SDE - SDH dla drugiego ?

No i który będzie liczony jako pierwszy :]

Jeszcze jedno pytanie, zakładając teraz, że mam tylko dysk Pata w systemie. /dev/sda1 to był zawsze mój pendrive czy aparat cyfrowy, a po przejściu na libata, gdzie go potem znajdę ? /dev/sde1 ??  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

nazewnictwem zarządza udev, tam możesz pewne rzeczy ustawić.

----------

## manwe_

Nie mogło być zbyt pięknie. LibATA nie wstaje mi dysku po acpitool -s. Trzeba było wrócić do ATA.

----------

## RushPL

Raku mam ten sam problem co ty. Wszystko elegancko ustawione, sterownik pisze ze sie laduje(chociaz mysli kilka sekund), w koncu kiedy przychodzi co do czego to wystepuje kernel panic, ze VFS nie moze zamontowac roota .. probowalem na rozne sposoby, w koncu wrocilem do starego kernela. Kernel beyond3, plyta VIA(sredniowieczna, pod Celerona 1.3), dysk WD 120GB.

----------

## msch

mi nie chcialo dzialas, jak opcje zawierajace slowo 'generic' mialem odznaczone. sprawdzcie to + czy odpowiedni sterownik kontrolera (w moim przypadku VIA)

----------

## no4b

amd64, vanilla-2.6.17-rc4 + libata dla 2.6.17-rc3, działa, ale:

```
/dev/sda:

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

```

Nie da się zmienić. Sdparm chyba nie potrafi tego zmieniać.

```
Device does not support SMART

```

Przy starym sterowniku smart działa.

[UPDATE]

Smart jednak działa, trzeba zrobić smartctl -d ata [dalsze opcje] /dev/sdX

[/UPDATE]

----------

## SeeLook

A jak się ma libata do dysków sata. Mam tylko dyzia sata i wkompilowany w kernel serownik do kontrolera sata VIA. 

Można coś na tym jeszcze zyskać ??

----------

## arsen

Dyski SATA z tego korzystają od dawna, prawie od początku suportu przez linuxa dysków SATA.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Jeszcze nie testowałem, ale przerobiłem ebuild no-sources do obsługi tego. Niech ktoś przetestuje i zoabaczy czy się nie wyrzuca.
> 
> 

 

sorry Zwierzu ale twój ebuild nie znajduje patcha (w http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~alan/IDE/)

próbowałem ręcznie patch http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~alan/IDE/patch-2.6.17-rc3-ide2.gz ale wywalał kilka rejectów więc dałem mu spokój;

jednak idea jest słuszna - no-sources + libata to w przypadku działania byłaby rakieta   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   Jeszcze nie testowałem, ale przerobiłem ebuild no-sources do obsługi tego. Niech ktoś przetestuje i zoabaczy czy się nie wyrzuca.
> 
>  
> 
> sorry Zwierzu ale twój ebuild nie znajduje patcha (w http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~alan/IDE/)
> ...

 

tą linijkę w ebuildzie

```

UNIPATCH_LIST="${DISTDIR}/${MMPV}.bz2 ${DISTDIR}/${KV}.bz2 ${DISTDIR}/${MMPV}-ide${LIBATA_V}.gz"

```

zmień na

```

UNIPATCH_LIST="${DISTDIR}/${MMPV}.bz2 ${DISTDIR}/${KV}.bz2 ${DISTDIR}/http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~alan/IDE/patch-2.6.17-rc3-ide1.gz"

```

lub

```

UNIPATCH_LIST="${DISTDIR}/${MMPV}.bz2 ${DISTDIR}/${KV}.bz2 http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~alan/IDE/patch-2.6.17-rc3-ide1.gz"

```

bo nie jestem pewien teraz (spac mi sie chce)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> próbowałem ręcznie patch http://zeniv.linux.org.uk/~alan/IDE/patch-2.6.17-rc3-ide2.gz ale wywalał kilka rejectów więc dałem mu spokój;
> 
> 

 

to popraw, to nie trudne  :Smile:  albo srpóbuj  patcha z końcówką *ide1.gz (nei wiem czym sie róznią, uzywalem *1)

----------

## Yatmai

Wreszcie udało mi się przejść na libata i muszę przyznać, że wraz z deadline'm dali odczuwalnego kopa mojemu twardzielowi  :Smile: 

W skrajnych (nie tak znowu bardzo) przypadkach nawet 50% i to za free  :Very Happy:  Nic, tylko chwalić twórców  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Do wszystkich którym działa - a wstają wam dyski [i ogólnie komp] po uspaniu do RAM'u?

----------

## msch

ja zauwazylem to samo, tym bardziej ze gentoo mam postawione na dysku UDMA/33  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Do wszystkich którym działa - a wstają wam dyski [i ogólnie komp] po uspaniu do RAM'u?

 

tak, wszystko wstaje.

----------

## przemos

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

 

kernel panic niestety

korzystam ze zrodel 2.6.16-rc3-nitro1 - maja w standardzie wsparcie dla libata

----------

## Criss-PL

Nie wiem jak reszcie, ale mi sie libata nie podoba... Dzialac dziala, ale ma kilkapowaznych problemow... Np.: smart na 2 dysku mi oszalal... Poza tym zauwazylem u siebie spadek predkosci kopiownaia/przenoszenia plikow - i to o dobrych kilka mega... Co do testow to standardowo pojechalem hdparm'em, i nie zaciekawei to wygladalo - wyniki spadly o okolo 18 MB/s :[

chyba za bardzo przereklamowany ten "libata'...

Nie wiem jak wy ale ja wracam do starej obslugi...

----------

## msch

gdzies tu juz bylo, jak benchmarkowac libata. na bank nie hdparmem!

----------

## no4b

Ja wróciłem do "starych" sterowników, również zauważyłem spadek wydajności. Ale nie taki benchmarkowy, bo mnie on zupełnie nie interesuje, tylko organoleptyczny, po prostu na starych sterownikach widzę, że dane kopiują się szybciej (np mc pokazuje). Cóż mi z tego, że benchmarok wykazałby wzrost wydajności jeżeli moje oczy wykazałyby coś zupełnie odwrotnego? Polecam metody organoleptyczne, dopiero, gdy różnicy nie zauważamy, oddajmy pole benchmarkom  :Wink: 

----------

## arsen

u każdego libata działa na razie trochę inaczej, zależy od konfiguracji sprzetowej, jedne sterowniki lepszej jakości inne gorszej, sprawa jak najbardziej normalna zważywszy w jakiej fazie to dopiero jest,

----------

## msch

nie no tez prawda. ja roznice zauwazylem, jak se deadline ustawilem jako default.

----------

## Criss-PL

No wiec ja dodam, ze mam plyte Gigabyte 7NF-RZ (chipset NForce2)... Dwa dyski Seagate i Samsung'a - przy czym ten drugi na libata dostaje dziwnych objawow...

Narazie zostaje jednak przy standardowych sterach, ktore dzialaja owiele lepiej - przychylam sie do opini no4b (mc pokazuje +8MB/s przy kopowiania/przenoszeniu miedzy partycjami na jednym dysku i prawie +16MB/s na kopiowaniu/przenoszeniu danych miedzy dyskami)...

PS: Mimo to trzymam kciuki i moze za kilk miesiecy wszyscy bedziemiy miec sdX :]

----------

## Belliash

A mi podczas bootowania z dysku PATA (Samsung SP0411N => /dev/sdb1, bo sda1 to dysk SATA) wywala ze na dysku mog byc BAD sektory (podczas startowania udeva)... ale takowych nie ma.

Co to moze byc?

nForce4 Ultra

----------

## pawels

Witam

Odświeżam nieco temat.

Pojawił się nowy kernel 2.6.17 a wraz znim nowa wersja sterowników PATA.

Wobec czego pokusiłem się o ich połączenie   :Smile: 

Poprzednia wersja kernela i pata niestety u mnie nie działały prawidłowo (masa błędów w dmesg), zaś te nowe już tak

Dodam że płyta główna Gigabyte GA-7VA na chipsecie VIA KT400

Przeprowadziłem również benchmark (tiotest) który w porówananiu z standardowymi sterowniakmi wykazał lekki spadek prędkości o ok 2-3% ale również i tu moje zaskoczenie obciążenia procesora o 10 do nawet 50%

Czy ktoś jeszcze testował ten nowy sterownik ??

Mam też pytanie czy to normalne że w hdparm:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
> 
> 

 

a nie 32 bit ??

Próba zmiany tej wartości w hdparmie kończy się błędem

Czy można dokonać jakiegoś dodatkowego tunningu PATA??

----------

## Yatmai

Ja mam taką jazdę, że jak skompiluje nowe jajeczko, to wsio działa, aż jakiś idiota znów się nie zacznie bawić wajchą z prądu, bo po tak brutalnym resecie, przy bootowaniu wywala, że nie może ustawić xfermode 2, cokolwiek by to nie było, ale skutkiem tego system nie widzi cd-romu (brak dowiązania w udev :/)

I tyle, nie pomaga nawet rekompilacja, muszę zbudować jajko od nowa  :Sad: 

----------

## nbvcxz

No i prawie pełen sukces z libata i no-sources 2.6.17-no3 . No i podobne rozterki do poprzedników:

 *pawels wrote:*   

> IO_support = 0 (default 16-bit)

 

, ponadto nie udało mi się jeszcze zmusić moich CD i CDRW do działania - nie są "inicjowane" podczas startu kernela chodziaż kernel je wykrywa (pomimo <*>   SCSI CDROM support)

kolejną "ciekawostką jest działanie dysku w trybie UDMA2 (nie mogę / nie wiem jak ustawić UDMA5 - na pewno nie przez hdparm)

```
/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST380011A                               

        Serial Number:      5JV04JCD            

        Firmware Revision:  3.06    

Standards:

        Used: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2 

        Supported: 6 5 4 

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 128, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

                SET_MAX security extension

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

Security: 

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct
```

Więc pytanko - czy na forum gentoo lub jakimkolwiek innym więcej informacji na temat ustawień PATA pod Linuksem? A może jakieś wiki?

----------

## pawels

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 
> 
> 

 

Witam

Nie wiem na jakim chipsecie testowałeś, ale wygląda na to że nie jest jeszcze w pełni obsługiwany.

Miałem to samo na kernelu 2.6.16 i sterowników PATA do niego przezanczonej.

Dopiero w wersji kernela 2.6.17 i najnowszej wersji tych sterów, wygląda na w pełni obsługiwany.

```
 hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST3802110A

        Serial Number:      5LR0JVZD

        Firmware Revision:  2AAA

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  156301488

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  156301488

        device size with M = 1024*1024:       76319 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:       80026 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 1

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 16

        Recommended acoustic management value: 208, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=240ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    READ BUFFER cmd

           *    WRITE BUFFER cmd

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Write cache

           *    Power Management feature set

                Security Mode feature set

                SMART feature set

           *    FLUSH CACHE EXT command

           *    Mandatory FLUSH CACHE command

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

                SET MAX security extension

           *    DOWNLOAD MICROCODE cmd

           *    General Purpose Logging feature set

           *    SMART self-test

           *    SMART error logging

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

        not     frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

HW reset results:

        CBLID- above Vih

        Device num = 0 determined by the jumper

Checksum: correct
```

I jeszcze wycinek z dmesg:

```
libata version 1.20 loaded.

pata_via 0000:00:11.1: version 0.1.9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.1[A] -> Link [ALKA] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: VIA IRQ fixup for 0000:00:11.1, from 255 to 0

ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1F0 ctl 0x3F6 bmdma 0xE000 irq 14

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3468 86:3c01 87:4023 88:203f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48

via_do_set_mode: Mode=12 ast broken=Y udma=133 mul=4

t.act8b = 3, t.rec8b = 1, t.active = 3, t.recover = 1

FIT t.act8b = 2, t.rec8b = 0, t.active = 2, t.recover = 0

via_do_set_mode: Mode=69 ast broken=Y udma=133 mul=4

t.act8b = 3, t.rec8b = 1, t.active = 3, t.recover = 1

FIT t.act8b = 2, t.rec8b = 0, t.active = 2, t.recover = 0

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/100

scsi0 : pata_via

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3802110A        Rev: 2AAA

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xE008 irq 15

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:0000

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max MWDMA2

ata2: dev 1 cfg 49:2f00 82:7c6b 83:7b09 84:4003 85:7c68 86:3a01 87:4003 88:407f

ata2: dev 1 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 60058656 sectors: LBA

via_do_set_mode: Mode=12 ast broken=Y udma=133 mul=4

t.act8b = 3, t.rec8b = 1, t.active = 3, t.recover = 1

FIT t.act8b = 2, t.rec8b = 0, t.active = 2, t.recover = 0

via_do_set_mode: Mode=12 ast broken=Y udma=133 mul=4

t.act8b = 3, t.rec8b = 1, t.active = 3, t.recover = 1

FIT t.act8b = 2, t.rec8b = 0, t.active = 2, t.recover = 0

via_do_set_mode: Mode=34 ast broken=Y udma=133 mul=4

t.act8b = 3, t.rec8b = 1, t.active = 3, t.recover = 1

FIT t.act8b = 2, t.rec8b = 0, t.active = 2, t.recover = 0

via_do_set_mode: Mode=70 ast broken=Y udma=133 mul=4

t.act8b = 3, t.rec8b = 1, t.active = 3, t.recover = 1

FIT t.act8b = 2, t.rec8b = 0, t.active = 2, t.recover = 0

ata2: dev 0 configured for MWDMA2

ata2: dev 1 configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : pata_via

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: CD-RW GCE-8240B   Rev: 1.08

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 05

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 2F030J0    Rev: VAM5

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 60058656 512-byte hdwr sectors (30750 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 60058656 512-byte hdwr sectors (30750 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

sd 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

```

EDIT: Zaletą tych sterów jest ponowne przywrócenie do życia XCDroast   :Laughing:  , do którego byłem zawsze bardzo przyzwyczajony, a który nie za bardzo działa na kernelu 2.6   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Belliash

hmm....

na 2.6.17 wszio mi dziala.

Ale Samsung SP0411N (ATA/133, 2MB cache) teraz w hdparm ma ~48MB/s a mial ~54MB/s, czyli 6MB/s jestem w plecy...

Rozumiem ze dzis nie da sie z tym nic zrobic?

Nie ma zadnych trickow?

----------

## pawels

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> hmm....
> 
> na 2.6.17 wszio mi dziala.
> 
> Ale Samsung SP0411N (ATA/133, 2MB cache) teraz w hdparm ma ~48MB/s a mial ~54MB/s, czyli 6MB/s jestem w plecy...
> ...

 

hdparm NIE służy do testowania wydajności spróbuj bonnie++, lub programu na którym ja testowałem tj. tiobench. Albo spróbuj innych

```
eix -Ss benchmark
```

Edit: U mnie też zauważyłem lekki spadek prędkości (czytaj poprzednie posty) ale też znacząco zmniejszyło się obciążenie procesora.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kicior

Odświeżę trochę wątek: ma ktoś pomysł jak odpalić na tym libata napęd ZIP (wersja IDE)? Jakoś nie mogę nic wykombinować, działa dopiero po włączeniu "zwykłego" ATA w jajku i załadowaniu modułu ide-floppy.

----------

## no4b

Jako, że jest to wszystko już standardowo w kernelu 2.6.19  postanowiłem sprawdzić ponownie. Działa dobrze i co dla mnie pozytywne rowiązało mój stary problem z udev (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-493892-highlight-udev.html).

----------

## joker

Libata zniknelo w 2.6.20, albo zmienilo lokalizacje w konfiguracji kernela? Bo nie moge cos tego znalezc

----------

## Belliash

 *joker wrote:*   

> Libata zniknelo w 2.6.20, albo zmienilo lokalizacje w konfiguracji kernela? Bo nie moge cos tego znalezc

 

Jest tam gdzie bylo w 2.6.19?

----------

## joker

No cholera nie ma  :Smile: 

----------

## akroplas

joker: ohh. .jest jest.. jest tam gdzie bylo w 2.6.19, co jak wiadomo jest innym miejscem niz bylo w patchu omawianym w tym watku...

Dowod: ja tylko skopiowalem config z 2.6.19 do .20, dalem make oldconfig, no i DZIAŁA :E

Pozdrawiam, akroplas

----------

## joker

No ja z kernelami jestem troche do tylu, siedze jeszcze na 2.6.18 i doszukac sie nie moge, dajcie jakiegos hinta, nie badzcie tacy  :Smile:  (config z 2.6.18 niestety nie uaktywnil mi tego)

tylko nie mowcie, ze to "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers", bo jakos z przyzwyczajenia omijam wszystko z experimental w nazwie

----------

## skiera

Device drivers -> Serial ATA and parallel ATA

trochę walczyłem z tym, ale jakoś nie udało mi się zmusić tego do działania.

----------

## Odinist

Mi też nie wykrywa na VIA PATA napędów IDE   :Rolling Eyes:  A z tego co wiem to mam VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE   :Confused: 

----------

## przemos

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Mi też nie wykrywa na VIA PATA napędów IDE   A z tego co wiem to mam VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE  

 

U mnie działa - więc u Ciebie też musi  :Smile: 

```
VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C
```

Z tym, że na kernelu 2.6.17 (emission8) i 2.6.20 (od vipernicus) na wcześniejszych (np. 2.6.16) potwierdzam - nie działało, przynajmniej u mnie.

----------

## no4b

 *joker wrote:*   

> No ja z kernelami jestem troche do tylu, siedze jeszcze na 2.6.18 i doszukac sie nie moge, dajcie jakiegos hinta, nie badzcie tacy  (config z 2.6.18 niestety nie uaktywnil mi tego)
> 
> tylko nie mowcie, ze to "Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers", bo jakos z przyzwyczajenia omijam wszystko z experimental w nazwie

 

No cóż... to *jest* experimental.

----------

## pawels

U mnie też wszytko "chodzi" (VIA kt400) oprócz tego:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-537349-highlight-xcdroast.html

----------

## c2p

Wszystko pięknie, ładnie, ale na libata nie działa kompletnie nagrywanie płyt.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Wszystko pięknie, ładnie, ale na libata nie działa kompletnie nagrywanie płyt.

 SOA#1 - dziwne, u mnie działa.

2.6.20, libata na chipsecie nforce2, do nagrywania używam k3b  :Smile: 

----------

## przemos

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   Wszystko pięknie, ładnie, ale na libata nie działa kompletnie nagrywanie płyt. SOA#1 - dziwne, u mnie działa.
> 
> 2.6.20, libata na chipsecie nforce2, do nagrywania używam k3b 

 

hmmm dziwne - u mnie tez dziala   :Very Happy:  2.6.20 lub 2.6.17 (te sprawdzalem)

----------

## c2p

A u mnie nie działa. Ani na 2.6.19, ani na 2.6.20.

----------

## edi15ta

po pierwsze dzieki za howto. od dluzszego czasu glowilem sie z tym jak te stery odpalic, generalnie nie wiedzialem ze musze zmienic nazwy napedow.

co do nagrywania, to dziala /ck-sources-2.6.19/.

----------

## c2p

No to u mnie coś musi być nie tak. k3b wykrywa napędy, ale podczas nagrywania długo myśli i kończy z błędem o opróżnieniu bufora.

----------

## Poe

to i tak dobrze, ze w ogole widzicie napędy, bo ja niestety nawet tego nei mam (kernel ck-sources)

----------

## Lord_Raven

U mnie na ck-sources-2.6.20_p1 i VIA PATA wszystko hula bez zastrzezen.

Tak dla scislosci napedy cd nie sa widziane pod sdx a pod srx.

----------

## Belliash

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

> U mnie na ck-sources-2.6.20_p1 i VIA PATA wszystko hula bez zastrzezen.
> 
> Tak dla scislosci napedy cd nie sa widziane pod sdx a pod srx.

 

mi wypalare widzi jako sg0  :Wink: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> mi wypalare widzi jako sg0 

 

tez  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

>  *Morpheouss wrote:*   mi wypalare widzi jako sg0  
> 
> tez 

 

tzn konkretnie:

Dysk SATA widzi jako /dev/sda

Dysk IDE widzi jako /dev/sdb

DVD qwidzi jako /dev/sr0

a wypalare jako /dev/sr1 lub /dev/sg0  :Wink: 

I o co chodzi z ta wypalara? Montuje se ja jako /dev/sr1 a k3b pokazuje /dev/sg0  :Wink: 

Wszystko dziala na nForce4 Ultra 400  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

U mnie po zmianie dyski widzę jako sd[a,b], cdrom i dvd to sr[0,1]. Dodatkowo pojawiły mi się urządzenia sg[0-3]. W k3b nagrywarkę wykrywa prawidłowo, ale nie potrafi nic na to nagrać. cdrecord -scanbus wypisuje coś o tym, że napęd nie potrafi zwrócić obsługiwanych prędkości czy coś w tym stylu.

----------

## prymitive

U mnie działa nagrywanie ale w momencie jak nagrywanie przeskakuje z 8x na wyższą prędkość k3b wywala błąd nagrywania, jeśli ustawię nagrywanie cd na max 8x to nagrywa dobrze.

----------

## pawels

U tych co nie działa nagrywanie lub coś się wykrzacza:

Czy w dmesg otrzymujecie jakieś błędy  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 4rturr

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Instalacja kernela.
> 
> Dla ułatwienia napisałem ebuild, sciagamy go i umieszczamy w swoim PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 

Link do ebuildu nie działa....

----------

## sherszen

Libata już od jakiegoś czasu zawarte jest w nowszych wersjach kernela i nei trzeba żadnych patchów.

----------

## 4rturr

To dlaczego w gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r2 nie ma

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SCSI low-level drivers  --->
> 
> <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support
> ...

 

----------

## akroplas

```
 Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
```

Znajduje sie ponizej tego miejsca gdzie szukales:

```
SCSI device support
```

--

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 4rturr

Nie bardzo rozumiem.

Chodziło mi o to, że w:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> SCSI device support  --->
> ...

 

Nie ma tych opcji:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support
> 
> <*> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
> ...

 

A w:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
> 
> 

 

Nie ma:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Serial ATA (SATA) support
> 
> <*> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA support
> ...

 

Czy mógłbyś mi podpowiedzieć (tak jak debilowi) które opcje w kernelu mousze zaznaczyć?

Albo pokazać config twoejgo kernela?

----------

## manwe_

Nie sugeruj się howto, które ma ponad rok. Od czasu integracji sterowników z jajkiem opcje się "trochę" pozmieniały. W moim jest:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

        <*>   AHCI SATA support

        <*>   SiS PATA support (Experimental)

```

----------

## Yatmai

Działają wam cd-romy na libata ? Bo mnie coś je wcina  :Wink: 

----------

## 4rturr

Wielkie dzięki. Libata już działa na obu kompach.

 *Quote:*   

> Działają wam cd-romy na libata ? Bo mnie coś je wcina

 

Mi działają znakomicie. Teraz nazywają się/dev/sr0 i /dev/sr1   :Wink: 

Może nie zaznaczyłeś:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> SCSI device support  ---> 
> ...

 

----------

## quosek

a mial ktos problem z odtwarzaniem audio cd ?

zrobilem prawidlowe dowiazanie (do /dev/sr1), amarok widzi prawidlowa ilosc trackow, nawet rozstrzyga nazwy

ale podczas odtwarzania prawie nie slychac muzyki, a mamy trzasko-dziwne dzwieki

----------

## n0rbi666

 *quosek wrote:*   

> a mial ktos problem z odtwarzaniem audio cd ?
> 
> zrobilem prawidlowe dowiazanie (do /dev/sr1), amarok widzi prawidlowa ilosc trackow, nawet rozstrzyga nazwy
> 
> ale podczas odtwarzania prawie nie slychac muzyki, a mamy trzasko-dziwne dzwieki

 

Właśnie sprawdziłem u siebie (libata- chipset nforce2) - i działa bez problemu  :Smile:  (może masz zabezpieczone AudioCD ? )

----------

## quosek

tez mam nforce2

a plyty na 100% nie zabezpieczone - na standardowym driverze ata dzialaja poprawnie ......

dziwne ....

----------

## cinek810

Jak wygląda sprawa aktualności tego how-to?

Nie można ściągną proponowanego ebuildu, czy można już po prostu zmienić opcje w jądrze. Jeśli tak od jakiego jądra można już tak łatwo?

----------

## Arfrever

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Jak wygląda sprawa aktualności tego how-to?

 

Nieaktualne.

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> czy można już po prostu zmienić opcje w jądrze.

 

Tak.

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Jeśli tak od jakiego jądra można już tak łatwo?

 

Od kilku wersji. (2.6.21 ?)

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## largo3

 *cinek810 wrote:*   

> Jeśli tak od jakiego jądra można już tak łatwo?

 

AFAIR od 2.6.19

----------

## cinek810

ze względu na problemy z dma przy obsłudze dvd, chciałem przejść na libata. Jądro mam już libata, problem polega na tym, że skompilowałem jądro z odznaczonyą częścią: ATA/ATAPI/MF.... wrzuciłem sobie obsługę cdromu na scsi i .... po reboocie z tego jądra dalej mam czytnik na /dev/hdX - co zrobiłem nie tak?

----------

## SlashBeast

Raczej nie możliwe, napewno wywaliłeś całę 'ATA" z kernela?

----------

## szybki_gumis

Witam

Mam dysk sata, gdy zaznacze w kernelu opcje 

```
Device Drivers  --->

    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

    <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

      
```

plus opcje do swojej pyty, to po wystartowanu systemu mam kernel panic.

Dopiero gdy zaznacze rwnie opcje 

```

Device Drivers --->

SCSI device support --->

<*>   SCSI disk support 

<*> SCSI CDROM support 
```

System startuje normalnie. Czy wlaczanie opcji SCSI jest konieczne, zeby dysk SATA dzialal ?

----------

## adam1957

Witam!

Tak.

----------

## dentharg

Mam problem.

Mam Asusa p5b-v z JMicronem.

Mam dwa dyski: IDE (przez PATA) i SATA (SATA0). Jako pierwszy w BIOSie zaznaczony jest IDE i z niego startuje GRUB.

Problem jest taki, że jako sda mi wchodzi dysk SATA i nie wiem jakie oznaczenie ma ten dysk przez JMicron.

Jako hd0 jest IDE, a jako hd1 jest SATA - więc sam kernel jako taki mogę znaleźć. Gorzej z podaniem opcji root=/dev/???.

No i dostaję kernel panic...

ATA wyłączone w kernelu zupełnie, SCSI disk/cdrom/generic wbudowane, SATA/PATA exp AHCI/Intel ESB/JMicron wkompilowane.

Dmesg za szybko mi przelatuje, potem kernel panic i nic nie mogę odczytać. Jak znaleźć oznaczenie prawidłowe dysku?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
cd /dev/disk/by-uuid && ls -l
```

i pokazuj mu dysk po uuidzie, root=UUID=8f7e66b3-9918-4503-b50b-b326eabef524 tak np. u mnie to jest.

----------

## dentharg

Jest jeszcze coś takiego jak by-id. Możliwe jest podanie root=ID=blablabla?

----------

## dentharg

Dziwne. Wkompilowałem obsługę SCSI, SATA+GenericATA+JMicron PATA z sata/pata experimental..

I dostaję kernel panic bo po UUID partycja nie może zostać znaleziona. Kernel podpowiada mi partycje ale tylko z dysku sda, a to jest świeżo kupiony dysk SATA.

Co ciekawe mam napęd sr0, a na tasmie IDE mam dysk Maxtor i nagrywarkę DVD.

Kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5.

----------

## dentharg

Wziąłem najnowszy gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r6 i <dupa>.

Skompilowałem ATA jako moduły i pata_jmicron tez jako moduł.

Używając libata/pata_jmicron kernel nie widzi mi dysku IDE, ale za to poprawnie rozpoznaje nagrywarkę dvd jako sr0.

Tylko używając starego ide_disk/jmicron pojawia mi się dysk. Może błąd pata_jmicron?

Płyta Asus p5b-v. To tyle, jeśli chodzi u mnie o rezygnację z ATA/IDE.

----------

